# cooking catfish



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I put this question under the cooking thread but thought might better have it here so I am asking here as well. I love store bought catfish but fresh caught is 10 times too strong a flavor. How do I cook these and tone down the strong flavor?


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I would try marinating the meat in whole milk over night, and if the whole milk doesn't work, try a lemon/lime one.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

i remove all the red and dark meat from my fillets and soak them in Sprite over night. You loose some meat this way but if it dont taste good no point in keeping it


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 19, 2014)

As Bluebuster6912 said remove all the red and dark meat but I place mine in yellow prepared mustard over night. Before frying I remove as much mustard as I can so the breading will stick better and shake them in Zatarains Fish Fri Breading and fry them. This goes good with red beans and rice.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Bleed the fish out prior to putting the fish on ice and must be done prior to killing fish. When fileted cut all the red meat out, not only the blood line but the fat closest to the skin. Freeze or cook asap. No need to put in milk, salt water or anything else. Just cook the way you like it!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm always perplexed when people say catfish is to strong a flavor. The only ones ive ever tried/kept are 4-7 lb channels from electric lakes. Blackened with Cajun seasoning and you wouldn't even know its fish half the time. It just falls apart like lobster. So I guess the question is what kind of cats are you eating? Where are they caught? And how big are they?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My wife would never eat channel cats..until I started soaking the fillets over night in milk. It really makes a BIG difference in flavor!
When ready to cook...peanut oil @350 degrees, lay fillets on paper towels and pat dry, then into seasoned flour (pepper and garlic powder) Then into egg wash the then into corn meal. Fry 2-3 minutes per side...SO GOOD!!


----------

